# MAF O-ring discontinued... any other options?



## jamesm113 (Jun 20, 2010)

My Nissan dealer is reporting that the mass air flow sensor o-ring has been discontinued for my 99 Sentra 1.6L. 

Was thinking about RTV'ing it. But before I do that, does anyone know of any other options?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The factory O-ring was Nissan 22683-05U00. When I searched the # on Ebay, I came up with kits for the Japanese Skyline, which contains 2 of the 22693-05U00 O-rings (under details, look at the part #). It's not cheap at $28.50, but you'll get a spare!:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JDM-OEM-SK...ash=item2a859aa0d9:g:yrwAAOSwSzRZSg0L&vxp=mtr


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is a listing showing the different applications for that O ring.

http://nissan4u.com/parts/info/2268305U00/

Its the kind of thing you wish you could have the actual dimensions for, as it would probably allow you to find a substitute.
I note the MAF itself exists as an aftermarket part.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mass-Air-Fl...7b81f485:g:zzQAAOSwlf5ZwPqd&vxp=mtr#vi-ilComp

I would try and contact that ebay seller and see if he/she might be able to help you out.
Better yet I see Hitachi makes them, and on this pic I think you can see where the gasket sits.
http://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=4788249&cc=1356814&jsn=478


https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mass-Air-Fl...ash=item3617f614ec:g:ESsAAOSwHsBZoB7P&vxp=mtr

So you might be able to contact them or find something related. Or I think if you were to bring your MAF and old o ring to a car parts store, you could probably find some generic one that would fit. Good luck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Of course, you could try and find one in a salvage yard. But to go through all that, the $28.50 may seem like a bargain!


----------

